# Adding Equipment



## solaryellow (May 24, 2010)

I was attempting to add the Northern Tools #12 electric meat grinder and got the following error.

*ERROR [Exception] (0) *

Error, directory creation failed. Unable to copy!
_If you report this error, please include the following timestamp:_ *1274759564.5764*


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

I will get this reported.. thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

I added equipment to mine and no problems. Everything is very smooth so far.


----------

